# J S Moore Custom Pickups



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

*Custom Handwound Pickups*

Handwound to your specs, modern or vintage. Humbuckers, min-hums and P-90's. Check out my site at www.tonefordays.com.

Cheers

Jon


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Shameless bump:wave:


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Check out my soundclips page as well. There's a great clip on there of my V-59 set.

Cheers

Jon


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

*GREAT Pickups!*

Just a plug for Jon... I found him on EBay a couple years ago. I like to support Canadians, so I took a chance and bought a set of zebra PAFs. WOW, better tone than my Frailins AND (at the time) about 1/3rd the price. Killer build quality. I'd sure buy again - looking forward to his single-coil offerings.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks! Glad you are happy with them.

I have a new design, Jekyll and Hyde, that combines vintage and modern within one pickup.

I also have a new set, The Ultimate Rock, that combines humbucking tone with true single coil sound for the best of both worlds.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...where are you located?

i found some ancient gibson pickups that i'd like to get appraised and, possibly, rewound.

-dh


----------



## Yerffej (Feb 7, 2006)

Just want to say that I also have a set of Jon's pickups and they are exactly what I wanted. I got a vintage 59 type set, and I'm really, really happy with them. 

also, surprisingly cheaper than you would expect, and he is great to communicate with.


thanks again Jon


----------



## Tybone (Feb 12, 2006)

I can't say enough good things about the set of pickups I got from Jon. I like them a lot. Wide range of tones....made the way you want.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

John wound me up a set of V59 humbuckers for my Les Paul and they were stellar. Best PAF tone I have heard. Great pickups made in Canada, everyone should try a set.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

I have to check my threads more often. Thanks for all the praise guys, and I am pleased you like them.

David, I am located in Hamilton and would be pleased to take a look at those pickups.

I have a new model and a new set out so check out my site.

The Jekyll and Hyde is two pickups in one, vintage and modern. The Ultimate rock set is a Black Widow bridge with a hybrid neck for humbucking and single coil modes.

Cheers

Jon


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Can you tell me about your P90s. I currently have a Hamer Special with SD SP90-2 in the neck and SP90-3 in the bridge. I like them but only with the tone rolled down 60 - 100%. Tone pots at 10 produces a screaming treble with the bridge pup, which isn't bad, I just not into it that much.

I hear that noise varies from brand to brand, etc. 

Any info is appreciated,... thanks.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

You can check out my site at www.tonefordays.com. I have started wrapping the coil in copper tape and grounding it to help reduce hum. I alos do them RWRp so the middle position is hum cancelling. There will always be a certain amount of noise depending on where you are and what's around you.

Down the left hand side of my site is a link to my blog. There is a video posted there of a friend of mine playing his goldtop with my P-90's. It's done with a digital camera but the sound isn't too bad.

Cheers

Jon


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Will you be making any Tele pickups?


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Soon. I am working on a new winder. I hate to put a timetable on things but probably by March.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

to Robert1950

I just installed one of Jon's P90 on my tele (neck position).
Its definitely quieter then my Strat single coils.

I'm more in the jazzy clean world and I have to say this P90 is amazing. I dont know if my P90 was wraped in copper tape but the shielding wire was definetly soldered to the base plate.Maybe Jon can shed some light on this.

anways....great tone, great service...what else can I say. Thanks Jon.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i checked the site and couldn't find a minihumbucker. which one is it?

-dh


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

David, I haven't got around to putting the mini's on yet. E-mail me through my site and we can discuss them. It's really tough to do too much custom wind on them, the bobbins are really small, but contact me and I'll see what I can do.

I do wrap my P-90's in copper tape and ground it. Actually I can do that to any pickup. I started to do it with the hybrid and the high output as well. Every little bit helps.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

*New Year, New Models*

I've been going over my notes for the past couple of years and decided to make regular production models out of the most requested winds.

So now I have the VHB-1,2 and 3. The VHB-1 is about 7.7k and best for the neck position. The VHB-2 or 3 will work great in the bridge. The VHB-3 is the highest output at 8.8k and the 2 is around 8.3k. They all feature a mis-matched coil wind that gets larger from 1 to 3.

I also offer lightly de-gaussed magnets as an option.

Cheers

Jon


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Hi Jon

Is the single coil ( humbucker size) still on the "to do list" or have you dropped that model?


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

I am still going to do that. I am getting down to work on my new winder this weekend, which I need to do before I start tackling custom bobbins. I have two ideas for it, one with a closed cover and one with an open cover and adjustable polepieces. I just need to have some forbon in my hands to see if the open cover concept will work. The forbon will be exposed and I want to see if it is presentable or if I will have to cover it with something.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

They aren't up on my site yet but I do have strat singles available and the tele style stock is coming.


----------



## screaminking (Feb 5, 2006)

Do you make Jazzmaster pickups?

I'm considering getting an MIJ Jazzmaster, and those things need the pickups replaced out of the box.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Not at the moment. I am not really equipped to manufacture my own bobbins.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

*Strat and Tele Pickups*

They aren't on the site yet but I have parts stock now.

Alnico 2 or 5 and I can wind them the way you want them. Drop me a line for more info.

Cheers


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

HI Jon

Can you duplicate a NOCASTER spec bridge tele pickup?
I have no idea what the original specs are but they do seem to get a lot of praise..

By the way...you know what pickup I'm realy looking forward to so let me know when you get one done OK.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

GTmaker said:


> HI Jon
> 
> Can you duplicate a NOCASTER spec bridge tele pickup?
> I have no idea what the original specs are but they do seem to get a lot of praise..
> ...



Ya I'd actually also be interested in a Nocaster style bridge pickup.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

There is a bit of info on those. At the moment I don't have Alnico 3 rods formvar wire.

I am in the process of either finding a jig for my drill press or an arbor press ( cheap) for the P-90's.


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

Has any one tried the singles yet?

Building a partsOcaster soon and I'm debating HSS or SSS...this might influence that decision


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

I have some sound clips now of the bridge and middle singles. You can check them out on my soundclips page on my site. Special thanks for the clips go to Jeremy at Occasion Musique.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...wow! i had no idea you were right here in ontario!

pm sent!

-dh


----------



## bRian (Jul 3, 2006)

A Nocaster style bridge pickup would be a hot item.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Probably soon. I just need the Formvar wire and Alnico 3. Plus a little research.:smile:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I've got his P90s. VERY NICE!


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

J S Moore said:


> Probably soon. I just need the Formvar wire and Alnico 3. Plus a little research.:smile:


Problem solved.
The Formvar wire and the Alnico 3 can both be found at the
"Formvar Alnico" store also know as the " Formal ".

I also have Jons' P90 pickup and its amazing.

Hi Jon...just trying to help you out.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Still liking the P-90s?

My suppliers stock what I need, it's just budget decisions.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

*Custom Pickups*

Rather than bump up an old post I thought I would start a new one.

Currently I make Humbuckers, P-90's, Mini's, Tele and Strat pickups. Check out my site for info and pricing.

Tonefordays.com

I have some standard models but I do wind custom.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

I now have 7-string parts for humbuckers.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

what would you have that would sound like a Seymour Ducan Hot Rails 

http://www.seymourduncan.com/products/electric/stratocaster/cutting-edge/hot_rails_for_s/

Thanks


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

HI Jon

Do you have the parts for a humbucker size P90 pickup yet?


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

I put a Black Widow and a Hybrid in my Valor and it completely transformed the guitar. It went from a nice sounding, very playable guitar to the best I've ever played.

I liked Jon's pickups so much I just snagged another set for my M-77. :bow: 


So much for the Gibson pickups I just put in. :rockon:


----------



## mod13 (Nov 30, 2007)

Jon;

I should not be posting this...it is shooting myself in the foot!!!

I have had a set of your V-59's in my Epi LP for a couple of year now...I also got a new nut and set up from John @ Center stage in Kingston, Imay have changed the switch and wiring too...but the pots are still stock...but I will tell you this...that Chinese Epi is BETTER than my Brother's Gibson LP Studio with Burstbuckers!!!

I have bid on a few sets recently (P-90's, Tele, Strat...God knows why...I will build a guitar to suit them...but mostly Humbucker sets) and have lost them all...your reknown is growing much to my schagrinn (is that how you spell that)...

THANK YOU JON!!!


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

chagrin:smile:


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

mod13 said:


> I have bid on a few sets recently (P-90's, Tele, Strat...God knows why...I will build a guitar to suit them...but mostly Humbucker sets) and have lost them all...your reknown is growing much to my schagrinn (is that how you spell that)...


You might have missed a set because I grabbed another pair of humbuckers in the past couple of weeks...:wave:

Should have them soon, then the Gibson pickups that are currently in my guitar will probably show up in the BST.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

al3d said:


> what would you have that would sound like a Seymour Ducan Hot Rails
> 
> http://www.seymourduncan.com/products/electric/stratocaster/cutting-edge/hot_rails_for_s/
> 
> Thanks


I'm not quite big enough yet to go for my own custom parts and stock parts for something like that are impossible to find.

And thanks for the kind words. I put a lot of time and care into my pickups and it's nice to know it makes a difference. :wave:


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

My custom humbuckers came in today at work. I am *dying* to get them in, the box is burning a hole in my desk...

Yes, I have no patience


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I have Jon's P90s. A4, slight overwind in the bridge, and an A2, slight underwind, in the neck. I like them. I have a particular attachment to the neck pup.


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

*pickup advice*

hi there, i'd like some advice, if you could possibly recommend one of your products.

i have a 1991 les paul standard, partially refinned. it is ver dark sounding with the stock pickups. they are the alnico ups that gibson used in the early 90's, bridge is about 9.5K and neck i abouut 8.5K. I upgraded the pots to 500K CTS from 300K, not much change. I've tried other types, no joy. 

my other LP with burstbuckers is great, lovely tone. 

Do you have something expecially bright that could offset the darkness of this git? I'm mostly blues/jazzy rock, not too into heavy overdrive. I love the Abraxas sound, zz top sound, gritty dirt with bite but still a bit of clean.

thanks

g.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Interesting. It's that dark? I can do a low output Alnico 5 that will be pretty bright. Around 7.5k for the neck and 8k for the bridge.


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

*ok, lets try again*

Yes, it's a dark guitar. 

It was a partial refin, so maybe that's why. Could just be the wood. 

I just did another swap to different pups with 13K bridge and 9K neck, to give it a try, buy i adjusted the magnet screws up on the bridge pup, misc height adjustments.

I am comparing this to a Les Paul with Burstbuckers, which is very bright, sparkly and sizzly if that's a good adjective.

Maybe I'll give you a call to see what you would recommend and spin up. I honestly do not want to spend $150 a pup for burstbuckers, to find out it's still the guitar.

thanks


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

13k and 9k are going to be dark sounding pickups to begin with. That's fairly high output and you're going to lose some high end with those.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

I was cruising the forum and realized I hadn't updated my thread here in a while so I thought I would just start a new one.

I have regular auctions running on E-bay and they can be accessed through my site or this link.

Derek Barlas was kind enough to do a clip for me with his custom set and a PRS. It's on the soundclips page on my site or you can listen here.

Cheers

Jon


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

deleted post.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

pm sent to ya'all


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

pm back at ya


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Deleted Post.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Because of the fluctuation of the US dollar I am going to offer free shipping in Canada. Not only for forum members but any Canadian order.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Don't be shy guys, he is really open minded and really easy to talk with him! I'm waiting for a set for my strat! Can't wait to try them! A bump for a really nice guy to deal with!


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

J S Moore is a super nice guy, built a custom set of Tele pickups for me, can't wait to hear them in the partscaster I am saving up for.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

*Just to make you guys jealous.*

I had a real JS Moore work out tonight. I went to a jam and there were three of my guitars that I built. Two of them had Jon's pu's in. They really hold their own. 

There was another Patty O' Caster there that had a set of Lollars Blues specials in them. I really liked the sound of them so I had Jon wind a set the same specs as the Lollars. Tonight we had both guitars head to head. All I can say Jon is ... _you nailed it _perfectly. I couldn't be happier. 


I just received a pair of V59's from Jon last week. They temporarily got parked in a body to hear them.I gave them a little try out I think I am going to really love them. Some nice subtle overtones in them. They are going in a totally different body but I am now officially excited and pumped for a new build. Going to be a sweet guitar. Toying with oh... Les Pat.... or PRS ( my initials are PR and I haven't figured out a play on words yet) 

Thanks Jon.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments guys. Ti-Ron you should have your set shortly, I think I sent them off Thursday. Pat, let me know what you think of those humbuckers when you get them in.


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

I'd like to get a set of PAF clones for my R8 ,thing is I don't know alot about pickups .......any suggestions ? :rockon:


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

I have a set of V-59's in my R8. 8.3k bridge, 7.6k neck with Alnico 2. It's incredible how much tone the R8's have isn't it? Mine has an incredible bottom end and just screams in the top end. I think it's the baseball bat for a neck.

You can contact me directly through my site.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

it's 4 auctions that i'm loosing at the last second because somethings comes up..LOL...


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

J S Moore said:


> Thanks for the compliments guys. Ti-Ron you should have your set shortly, I think I sent them off Thursday. Pat, let me know what you think of those humbuckers when you get them in.


Thanks for the news, I can't wait!


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

Ti-Ron said:


> Thanks for the news, I can't wait!


Yes let us all know when you get them ,love for someone to do a you tube clip!:rockon:


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

I've got a set on the way for my SG Standard. Black Widow bridge & some custom wind that Jon recommended for the neck. Can't wait to try 'em!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I got them!  Can't wait to bring that little monster set to the shop and had them intalled in my strat!  I think I won't sleep this week-end!  And don't worry, I'll spreed the good new; JS Moore is THE man to see for your pickups issues!  Thanks again!


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

Sweet guys let us know ! :rockon:


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

J S Moore said:


> I have a set of V-59's in my R8. 8.3k bridge, 7.6k neck with Alnico 2. It's incredible how much tone the R8's have isn't it? Mine has an incredible bottom end and just screams in the top end. I think it's the baseball bat for a neck.
> 
> You can contact me directly through my site.


I have a set of the v59's in my Les Paul and they have worked out great (they've been in for a couple of years now) but it seems to me my neck pickup was a bit hotter, did you always do the 7.6 K neck?


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

zdogma said:


> I have a set of the v59's in my Les Paul and they have worked out great (they've been in for a couple of years now) but it seems to me my neck pickup was a bit hotter, did you always do the 7.6 K neck?


Yours is 7.8k or so, if I remember. I did the lower output to suit this particular guitar. There's a lot of bottom end in the neck position. The formula is the same, but I'll do variations for the neck depending on what I want to accomplish.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

J S Moore said:


> Yours is 7.8k or so, if I remember. I did the lower output to suit this particular guitar. There's a lot of bottom end in the neck position. The formula is the same, but I'll do variations for the neck depending on what I want to accomplish.


Yeah, that makes sense. The V59 set really nails the PAF sound, made my new guitar sound like an old guitar. The stock Gibson pickups are not bad IMO, but they don't really get the "old" Les Paul sound, the bridge is way too hot, and the neck is just a bit dark and muddy. 

S.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Got my pickups from Jon today. I skipped eating when I got home from work & dropped them into my SG standard.

I have the Black Widow in the bridge (14.97k) & one of his custom winds in the neck (7.66k). Both with nickel covers & wax potted.

Being a heavy rock kind of guy the first thing I plugged into was my modded 2204 build. Mother of GOD - the bridge pickup pounds the HELL out of the pre-amp. Nice & thick & creamy, but doesn't get muddy like the old 498T. Doesn't go microphonic at sane volumes either (the old 490/498 were terrible for that - in any amp). That alone was worth the coin. I kind of got stuck there for a while - it just rocks through that amp.

Next I tried my Trinity sIII. Again, very strong on the bridge. This is where I really worked with the neck pickup. More open sounding with much better note definition than the 490R. In the middle position's got that jazzy feel. Kind of jangly even, whereas the stock PU's were warmer (but also muddier).

Next was the Traynor CS100. Similar deal. It really drives the front end. I actually had to roll the pre-amp gain back. Sounds thicker & a little more articulate with the JS Moores. I dig it.

Finally I tried my favorite amp - my Laney GH100TI. High gain NIRVANA! I actually read a review once that said the amp didn't have enough gain. I rarely have it above noon, and even then it's a lot. With the Moores in the SG it flat out kills. It's a freakin wall of sound. That amp is a monster anyway, but these pickups take it to a whole other level.

Overall these pickups are exactly what I was looking for. A hotter more articulate bridge pickup but with the warmth of the 498T, and a neck pickup that was more open & detailed without the mud of the 490R. I was originally thinking of getting a Gibson Iommi sig for the bridge but I think the Black Widow has a little better balance overall. Plus, I got a set of custom wound pickups for the price of one Iommi...can't beat that.

Kudos to Jon! Dude nailed it...


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

I just ordered last evening a Telecaster Bridge Pup. for an Esquire build..can't wait to get it..


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

I have a new clip on the site. It's a studio clip of a 12k vintage wind humbucker I made for a local musician. You can get to it from my soundclips page or click here.


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

guys we need youtube clips and sound samples ,man I'm really thinking about pickin up the v59's :rockon:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Evilmusician said:


> ,man I'm really thinking about pickin up the v59's :rockon:


Believe me you won't regret it.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

*New model names*

I finally got around to naming some of my models and have posted them on the info page of my site: Here

In addition to the V-59 humbuckers I have a Manalishi set and a Tres Hombres set.

I have the Superstition and the Monterey set for Strats.

I must confess that I have yet to come up with any decent names for Tele or P-90 pickups but I'm working on it.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I like the names you have so far. How about Sweet Dreams for the Tele set, ala the Master:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOptDDU3rOo


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

or Sweet Screams :smilie_flagge17:

of course....Moore tele


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> I like the names you have so far. How about Sweet Dreams for the Tele set, ala the Master:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOptDDU3rOo


That opens a can of worms with one particular winder. 9kkhhd


I was thinking of either Nantucket or Mississippi for a P-90 set. Hands up everyone who gets that reference. :wave:


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

J S Moore said:


> That opens a can of worms with one particular winder. 9kkhhd
> 
> 
> I was thinking of either Nantucket or Mississippi for a P-90 set. Hands up everyone who gets that reference. :wave:


Mississipi, as made famous by that Mountain out West?


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

You got it! Both names actually.

Pickup from an Imaginary Western would be good, but too long and a little odd. P.I.W would be a fun little in-joke though.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

*Loaded pickguards*

I have decided to offer loaded pickguards for Strats. I'm going to offer them with standard and premium ( RS Guitarworks) electronics and choice of pickup and guard. Drop me an e-mail for a quote.

Cheers

Jon


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

*Custom Handwound pickups*

I'm still alive and kicking! Visit my site for some new things. I'm still doing loaded pickguards although they are not mentioned on the site at the moment. Tough to find time to update these days.

Feel free to e-mail me with any questions through my user name or www.tonefordays.com .

The dollar is strong so my prices are pretty much par right now.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I have a black widow and V-1 going into my custom guitar, I'll let you know what I think when I receive it


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

i'Ve bought...ho..how many so far Jon..over 20 for sure...and never looking back....from LP pups, to tele, to Stats, to pups for my Franky's wich people are RAVING about the tone..one dude tought it was the 350$ EVH pup..LOL..he went nuts when i told him it was a custom made Canadien marvel..


----------



## LeftyLang (Mar 4, 2006)

Your P90's sound great in our latest builds. 
Can't wait to try the humbuckers sdsre


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

LeftyLang said:


> Your P90's sound great in our latest builds.
> Can't wait to try the humbuckers sdsre


You'll love em'


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

I remember a thread at one point looking for pots here in Canada. Hands up everyone who would like me to start carrying those.

I'm looking at CTS pots, made in USA, for about $6.00 each. Also PIO caps at various price points. I can also get some templates to pre-wire the harness.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

J S Moore said:


> I remember a thread at one point looking for pots here in Canada. Hands up everyone who would like me to start carrying those.
> 
> I'm looking at CTS pots, made in USA, for about $6.00 each. Also PIO caps at various price points. I can also get some templates to pre-wire the harness.


I'd love a North-of-the-49th option for pots and caps. I'd looking to rewire a couple guitars and would definitely be interested in picking up 5 or so pots and a few caps.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I can't say I'd be a big customer but when in need you would be my first look/choice.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

J S Moore said:


> I remember a thread at one point looking for pots here in Canada. Hands up everyone who would like me to start carrying those.
> 
> I'm looking at CTS pots, made in USA, for about $6.00 each. Also PIO caps at various price points. I can also get some templates to pre-wire the harness.


Absolutely!!!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Jon...would you also consider adding switches (e.g., 3 way toggle, etc) along with Switchcraft Jacks (BOTH long and short thread) in addition to the caps and pots.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

greco said:


> Jon...would you also consider adding switches (e.g., 3 way toggle, etc) along with Switchcraft Jacks (BOTH long and short thread) in addition to the caps and pots.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dave


Dave has a good idea here...I'd sure like to get most of the electronics I need when I gut a guitar from Jon rather than off eBay or at L&M / Sherwood.

I almost always redo all of the electronics, the eBay stores are a toss-up, and the local stores are *really* expensive for parts.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

I was thinking those as well. And doing complete electronics kits as well as pre-wired.

I'm thinking I can do it for a fairly reasonable price considering it's USA made. The Chinese stuff is definitely cheaper but I would rather keep it in North America.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Jon...maybe also offering wire also (i.e., hookup, cloth covered, 1 and 2 conductor shielded)...since you are considering everything else. 

Thanks

Dave


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

That I've already got. Part of the pickup thing, don't you know.

I could probably find shielded 2 conductor.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

J S Moore said:


> I remember a thread at one point looking for pots here in Canada. Hands up everyone who would like me to start carrying those.
> 
> I'm looking at CTS pots, made in USA, for about $6.00 each. Also PIO caps at various price points. I can also get some templates to pre-wire the harness.


 Thanks!

The biggest use of shielded wire is in VCR/DVD/TAPE players. I would look into those industries for good wire at a good price.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

When are you thinking of starting to carry this stuff? I have a Tele>Esquire project that I want to start over the holidays.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

J S Moore said:


> That I've already got. Part of the pickup thing, don't you know.
> 
> I could probably find shielded 2 conductor.


I wasn't sure what selection of wire types and gauges you might have available and if you might want to offer it for sale in short lengths.

cheers

Dave


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

I have 22 gauge braided cloth covered in black, white and yellow. Also black with braided shield.

I think there's enough interest and I'll place an order on Monday. Should have stock in about two weeks.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

The stock is in and the web page is up with prices. It's the button on the menu that refuses to show up, right below Pickups. I'll have to spend some time trying to figure that out.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

J S Moore said:


> The stock is in and the web page is up with prices. It's the button on the menu that refuses to show up, right below Pickups. I'll have to spend some time trying to figure that out.





> *Not Found*
> 
> The requested URL /assets/images/autogen/Electronics_NPrim.gif was not found on this server.



Um... a couple possibilities, one it really isn't there or your server is case sensitive and you got the case wrong, or it is in the wrong directory?




Otherwise the page is looking good


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

J S Moore said:


> The stock is in and the web page is up with prices. It's the button on the menu that refuses to show up, right below Pickups. I'll have to spend some time trying to figure that out.


Brilliant, I'll email you my order tonight!

-Saro


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

keeperofthegood said:


> Um... a couple possibilities, one it really isn't there or your server is case sensitive and you got the case wrong, or it is in the wrong directory?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I fiddled with that thing for an hour. The problem is it was 4 years ago when I did the site and I can't remember if I did anything special for the buttons. I think it's supposed to be automatic.

Edit: Bingo! You were correct. I didn't upload all the files.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

J S Moore said:


> I fiddled with that thing for an hour. The problem is it was 4 years ago when I did the site and I can't remember if I did anything special for the buttons. I think it's supposed to be automatic.
> 
> Edit: Bingo! You were correct. I didn't upload all the files.




:rockon2: Yea, I was about to say it is working now LOL !!!!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Ho yeah! Really nice, now a canadian dealer with electronic components!
Seriously, a big thank you!
I'll place an order by the end of the holidays period!


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

What about putting something like this together as a "kit" Jon: 

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360220397638&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fshop.ebay.ca%3A80%2F%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dp3907.m38.l1313%26_nkw%3D360220397638%26_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_fvi%3D1&_rdc=1

I suspect this one has low-grade components (hence the price) but the idea seems sound enough. If you were to also provide a switch, folks would have everything required to upgrade/wire up their own guitars. Just a thought...


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

any clips of the Jekyll and Hyde?


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

StevieMac said:


> What about putting something like this together as a "kit" Jon:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360220397638&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fshop.ebay.ca%3A80%2F%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dp3907.m38.l1313%26_nkw%3D360220397638%26_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_fvi%3D1&_rdc=1
> 
> I suspect this one has low-grade components (hence the price) but the idea seems sound enough. If you were to also provide a switch, folks would have everything required to upgrade/wire up their own guitars. Just a thought...


Those are quite likely Alpha pots made in China and ceramic caps are dirt cheap. I can do up a kit like that no problem. I have boards as well to pre-wire everything up.

I do not have any clips of the Jekyll and Hyde. There were some clips on Youtube but they have disappeared.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I just got my Tele pickups from Jon!  Thanks! 










Now to install it.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

I have a used set of humbuckers. Double cream, hotter vintage wind. 8.78k bridge with 7.44k neck. Rough cast Alnico 2 magnets. Mint condition with fresh braided leads. I thought I would offer them here before I put them up on Gbase.

Sold.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Hey Jon

Do you deal locally with local people or are you mail only?


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Local pickup is fine with me. :smile:


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

*Mini parts are now in.*

I now have a fresh stock of mini humbucker parts. I also found some un-oriented Alnico 5 which was used in the vintage PAF's. Has the tone of A2 but the output of A5.

I was lucky enough to do a group buy with a couple of winders in the States to get PAF correct alloy screws. I've had those for about three months now and they sound very nice.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

I have about 50 feet of Mogami 2524 cable and Neutrik plugs. If anyone is interested in a guitar cable or two drop me an e-mail. Hand soldered with heat shrink tubing over the plugs so nothing loosens up.

I also have a set of V-59's with nickel covers and a straight vintage Strat set on hand.


----------



## stratele52 (Oct 25, 2010)

I bought some Strat pickups from John wow what a sound !!!!!. My American Standard is a lot better a new guitar. thank,s john

Louis from Quebec prov


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I have just been playing my Tele with the pups that Jon made and I've never heard this Tele sound as good as it does right now. It sounds very articulate.


----------



## stratele52 (Oct 25, 2010)

I agree with you, I forgot to mention the pickups model I bought from Jon are "Superstition"


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Just received a fresh kit of pickups and electronic for my Les Paul. Can't wait to try them! 
Jon his the man to deal with!
Thanks!


----------



## Were We Brave? (Oct 29, 2009)

I still own my first ever guitar, an inexpensive candy apple red Strat copy. Not that nicely put together, but after a great setup it had a nice resonance and sustain. Obviously the electronics and pickups were bad, but it didn't stop me from playing the hell out of the thing.

Fast forward a dozen years, I've got nicer guitars but I still play it often. I decided that she deserved better. So I got in touch with Jon, and he sent me all the electronics and a set of Montereys with a slightly overwound bridge. Since I live in an apartment, I only got to try it on my practice amp and with modeling software. I could tell it was a very welcome change. So today, I went to see my folks, and brought my guitar with me as I'd left my main amp there, a Trinity TC-15 (Matchless/Vox-inspired).

Woah.

That's all I can say. Thanks a LOT, Jon!


----------



## Bruiser74 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey, i just got a G&L ASAT Classic (USA) from forum member Coraliz here. He had the John Moore
Tele set in them (not sure of the specs) and they sound fantastic. Excellent clarity and overall balance. 
The middle position is just great. 
Great work John!
B


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments! I should visit this thread more often.

The reason I am here is to say that I am now making bass pickups. J bass ( $80.00 for the 4 string and $90.00 for the 5) and P bass ( $130.00) styles. I've done a few already that turned out very nice and even did a couple dual coil J bass humbuckers.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

I have started winding Premium Vintage humbuckers using correct PAF alloy screws, specifically selected alloy studs and magnet gauss. Butyrate bobbins as well in black and cream. The cream colour looks great and matches a NOS material pickguard I have from Dave Johnson. Un-potted like the originals ( because butyrate melts in the hot wax), plain enamel wire and single braided lead. $220.00 for the set.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Just added some soundclips of my V-59 Premium Vintage set to my site. I will offer all of my vintage winds as Premium Vintage. The V-59, Tres Hombres and the Manalishi. Here are the new clips done by Dom Polito of Classic Albums Live.

Clip 1

Clip 2


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi Jon.

What amp is Dom using in the clips? tks.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

those clips do not seem to work for me.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

blam said:


> those clips do not seem to work for me.


They work fine for me.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

odd. i had to save them to my desktop. wouldnt run in my browser


----------



## stratele52 (Oct 25, 2010)

Nice tone Jon


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

blam said:


> those clips do not seem to work for me.


They are mp3's and when I click on them they play in the Quicktime browser plugin. Any mp3 player plugin should work though. You may have plugins disabled in your browser.

I'll have to ask Dom how he did them, he didn't say.


----------



## stratele52 (Oct 25, 2010)

Work for me but it is only an audio clip


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

J S Moore said:


> They are mp3's and when I click on them they play in the Quicktime browser plugin. Any mp3 player plugin should work though. You may have plugins disabled in your browser.
> 
> I'll have to ask Dom how he did them, he didn't say.


 
Yes usually browsers use the "quicktime" plugin to do audio and video in browser. But sometimes that gets damaged and the only fix is a reformatting of the harddrive. I once had a computer that would bsod over mp3's in browser and when reformatted was fine.  the joy of technology 


http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Using the QuickTime plugin with Firefox



> *Using the QuickTime plugin with Firefox*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

The amp is a Traynor YGL re-issue with Celestion greenbacks. Straight in and cranked with a little reverb.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

The V 59's work great ... in my guitar....


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Pickups sound great!

I was just checking out your site and the next thing i knew i had just watched an hour or so of a Phil x gig on youtube  
Philx F'ing rocks!

I was moving away from high output pickups but those black widows sound damn good!

On your site you said a jekyl and hyde can be used with a coil tap or a switch

could a jekyl and hyde be used with a coil tap AND a switch? so you could switch between widow/v59 and hum/single coil for more tone options


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Yes, I've done that with the J & K. The high and low outputs take up all 4 wires in a 4 conductor so I run a 5th lead for coil split.

Phil X is killer. His videos for Fretted Americana are classic. I look forward to the new ones all the time.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Moosehead said:


> I was just checking out your site and the next thing i knew i had just watched an hour or so of a Phil x gig on youtube
> Philx F'ing rocks!


Phil is a Kitchener guy.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

A little more information for the Vintage Premium pickups. Any of the vintage winds, the V-59, Tres Hombres and the Manalishi set, can be ordered as a premium set. Butyrate bobbins ( which can't be potted because they'll melt), PAF correct alloy screws, specifically selected alloy for the stud, machined keeper bar ( specifically selected alloy) and a baseplate with 18% nickel. Very high quality parts. I also have PAF replica covers made by Montreux. $220.00 for the set, $320.00 with the replica covers, $340.00 with aged covers. Check out the Montreux site and you'll know why the price jumps with the covers.

I'm also finalizing specs for a V-58 set. Lower output than the V-59, high 7k's for both pickups.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I will have to try your premium set some time Jon. The ones I had in my tokai were great.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

I have finally got my hands on some quality parts for humbucker sized P-90's. Nickel silver covers and medium length leg on the baseplates. Because of the space it's just possible to get 10,000 winds ( standard output) on the bobbins so any output higher than that will need 43 gauge and the resulting increase in resistance that goes with it. Other than that I can do pretty much the same things with these as standard P-90's.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

J S Moore said:


> A little more information for the Vintage Premium pickups. Any of the vintage winds, the V-59, Tres Hombres and the Manalishi set, can be ordered as a premium set. Butyrate bobbins ( which can't be potted because they'll melt), PAF correct alloy screws, specifically selected alloy for the stud, machined keeper bar ( specifically selected alloy) and a baseplate with 18% nickel. Very high quality parts. I also have PAF replica covers made by Montreux. $220.00 for the set, $320.00 with the replica covers, $340.00 with aged covers. Check out the Montreux site and you'll know why the price jumps with the covers.
> 
> I'm also finalizing specs for a V-58 set. Lower output than the V-59, high 7k's for both pickups.


How are these v-58s coming along? They sound like something I would be interested in.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Robert1950 said:


> Moosehead said:
> 
> 
> > I was just checking out your site and the next thing i knew i had just watched an hour or so of a Phil x gig on youtube
> ...


My first decent guitar was a 1980 Les Paul Custom in pearlescent baby shit green. In 1993 I stupidly traded it & what I've since figured out to be a 1956 Duo Jet (Gretsch, yuck!) straight up against a brand new SRV Strat. The LP ended up in Phil's hands. I'm kinda tempted to track him down & see if he still has the guitar. Who knows, he might even sell it back to me at 4 or 5 times the price!

Sorry to hijack the thread, Jon.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> How are these v-58s coming along? They sound like something I would be interested in.


I do have a recipe for them and also for V-60's. Send me an e-mail and we can chat about them.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

What are the V-60s based on?


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Measurements I found here and there. I use a different alloy mix than the other two as well.


----------



## tube noob (Mar 25, 2011)

Absolutely loving the Premium Vintage V-59s Jon wound for my Godin LG Signature. Jon is a great guy to deal with. I'm definitely considering outfitting my other guitars with JS Moore pickups.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

I've got some pickups left from the guitar show and I'll offer them up here.

1. Lefty Strat set slightly over wound in the mid 6k's, RWRP middle. Re-furbished set that I took back in a swap. $120.00

2. Low wind humbucker set, 7.9k bridge and 7.6k neck, un-plated covers, Alnico 5. Re-furbished set I took back in a swap. $130.00

3. HSS set, brand new, 8.5k bridge, 6.6k middle and neck, double cream. $150.00

4. Set of V-59's that I had in my R8. Used and un-potted with Alnico 2. Double whites under un-plated covers. $130.00

I also have two Tubescreamer replicas that I built from General Guitar Gadgets kits. You can check them out here. I did the "Really Expensive Boutique" mods to them and finished the enclosures in metallic red. Unfortunately I didn't do the finish quite right and they chip easily. $110.00 each.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Early spring cleaning.

I have two sets of Tele pickups, brand new, never used.

Set 1: Alnico 5, raised D and G on the bridge. Bridge measures 10k~ and the neck measures 7.6k~ both with 43 gauge wire. Copper plated baseplate and cotton string on the bridge, nickel plated cover on the neck.

Set 2: Oxidized Alnico 5 which has made them a dark black like they were anodized, raised D and G on the bridge. Bridge measures 7.3k~ with 42 gauge and neck is 7.65k~ with 43 gauge wire. Copper plated baseplate and cotton string on the bridge, un-covered neck with paper tape.

Either set $140.00 plus shipping.

I also have an Esquire wiring harness with the "cocked wah" mod, also known as the Eldred wiring. I used a 6800 pf cap for that. Brand new and un-used. CTS solid shaft pots, CRL switch, PIO cap for the tone and polyester for the second cap. $45.00 plus shipping. You can check out Mike Eldred's explanation and demo here.


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

Hey John! Do you have any CRL 3 way switch (for a Tele) in stock?


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Judas68fr said:


> Hey John! Do you have any CRL 3 way switch (for a Tele) in stock?


Sure do. You can contact me through either tonefordays.com or you can message me through the forum.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

I now have low torque vintage taper CTS pots in both short ( $5.50) and long shaft ( $7.75). Brass shaft and bushing. I've also got a good supply of the Russian K4OY caps.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

What's your lead time these days, Jon?


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

2 to 4 weeks depending on what you are looking for. A harness I can turn around in a day or two.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

I have sets now in stock and ready to go. For Strats I have a '54 set, Monterey and Superstition sets. I have two set of V-58's ready to go, one standard and one Vintage Premium. Two sets of V-59's both vintage premium, one nickel covers and one un-covered double cream.

I also have pre-wired harnesses ready to go for LP's, Strats and Teles.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Come check out my shop on Reverb!


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

I have two sets of V-58's ready to go. Based on the specs from Greg Martin's '58 Les Paul. 7.8k bridge, 7.7k neck. One standard set and one Vintage Premium.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

just popped in another set of your premium V-59s in my CR8 late last night.

always a great sounding pickup and this is the 2nd or 3rd set Iof V59s 've gotten from you.

Neck pickup has a real sweet and woody tone in this particular guitar. bridge pickup very tight and is almost piano-like. they sound amazing. cant wait to get home tonight and really dig in. got a couple sessions this weekend that will really put them to the test.

great work Jon. very glad I keep coming back to you for more pickups.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Excellent! I'm glad you're liking them.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

I've got 3 sets of pickups ready to go.

- P-90's with cream covers and un-oriented A5 - $160.00
- V-59's with nickel covers and A2 magnets - Sold
- V-1, V-3 set with un-plated covers and A2 magnets - $220.00

All prices are in $CAN and are plus shipping.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

I've got more sets ready to go.

- V-58 set with nickel covers and un-oriented A5 - $220.00
- Black Widow bridge in double black with A8 - $135.00

All prices are in $CAN and are plus shipping.


----------

